# boom cable damage



## Vendetti (Jan 15, 2011)

I'm starting a new biz. I'm looking at a International forestry package truck for $7500 I suspect the seller will take $7000. The truck looks to be in great shape. The seller said the only thing wrong with it is the boom cable. Can anyone tell me if this is a expensive fix or should I move on to another truck?

Thanx for your help.


----------



## lawson's tree s (Jan 15, 2011)

what year truck, and who makes the boom? could get costly trying to locate parts and installing cables. when was the last time is was certified? i would find out the maker and call the headquarters sometimes the might have a mechanic nearby that can look it over. good luck


----------



## ducaticorse (Jan 15, 2011)

Vendetti said:


> I'm starting a new biz. I'm looking at a International forestry package truck for $7500 I suspect the seller will take $7000. The truck looks to be in great shape. The seller said the only thing wrong with it is the boom cable. Can anyone tell me if this is a expensive fix or should I move on to another truck?
> 
> Thanx for your help.


 
What Lawson said. Some of those boom cables are 5 grand, plus you have to find someone to work with them. Most companies won't fix them after a certain mfg year due to liability issues. I'm in MA, if you want some help, I'd be happy to.


----------



## Vendetti (Jan 15, 2011)

5 grand is a lot and not in my budget. I think the seller may have bought the truck in aution. So I think I'm going to pass on that one. The other truck is a 1980 GMC 6500 series with a 55' Asplundha boom, flat beck, two year old 350 gas engine with 5 speed trani. It's under CDL and has hydraulic brakes. I think this may be my best bet. 

Thanks for the advise


----------



## Mikecutstrees (Jan 15, 2011)

Keep looking. People know better on here than me but I don't think asplundh booms are easy to get parts for etc. Make sure what ever you buy has been inspected (The boom). A 22 year old truck may be pretty worn so be very careful. What is your budget if you don't mind me asking? Repairs can quickly eat up any money you "Save" on a cheaper truck. There are a lot of excellent deals out there right now. Good Luck.... Mike


----------



## Mikecutstrees (Jan 15, 2011)

P.S. Bucket trucks in excellent shape DO NOT SELL FOR $7,500......

Mike


----------



## ducaticorse (Jan 15, 2011)

Mikecutstrees said:


> P.S. Bucket trucks in excellent shape DO NOT SELL FOR $7,500......
> 
> Mike


 
Agreed


----------



## ducaticorse (Jan 15, 2011)

Vendetti said:


> 5 grand is a lot and not in my budget. I think the seller may have bought the truck in aution. So I think I'm going to pass on that one. The other truck is a 1980 GMC 6500 series with a 55' Asplundha boom, flat beck, two year old 350 gas engine with 5 speed trani. It's under CDL and has hydraulic brakes. I think this may be my best bet.
> 
> Thanks for the advise


 
Where are you sourcing the trucks? 1980 is old bro. What year is the boom? Any idea?


----------



## tomtrees58 (Jan 15, 2011)

55' Asplundh boom, you cant get parts for it after 20 years you have to destroy it


----------



## ducaticorse (Jan 15, 2011)

tomtrees58 said:


> 55' asplundh boom, you cant get parts for it after 20 years you have to destroy it


 
sweet!


----------



## Vendetti (Jan 15, 2011)

My budget is about $8000. I've been looking on craigslist, ebay and drive bys for mounths trying to get the most truck for my money. I am looking at the GMC truck on Monday as well as two others. I'll have to e-mail the seller about the year of the boom.The seller is selling all his equipment because his knees gave out and he can no longer do the work. Ducati look at craigslist new haven conn. 1986 GMC high ranger 55' boom maybe parts are easyer to buy. 

P.S. Let me know where those excellent dealers are in the New Egland area.


----------



## lawson's tree s (Jan 15, 2011)

1980 asplundh boom would be a lr2 50 ft most of them have been cut up asplundh sold out to altec for liability reasons. i wouldn't truck my life on a 20 year boom or a 8,000 lift but thats just the way i am. sometimes its better not to rush into things sit back and save grt a truck that has been certified and take someone with you that knows about booms, turrets etc alot to check over on a bucket. a lr 3 would be a 55 ft boom they are still using them they are pretty soild..


----------



## Vendetti (Jan 15, 2011)

My other option is a rear mounted Skyworker 50' working height, pony motor, tool boxes, cab protection. Mounted on an '85 International 466 diesel 1600, 25,000 gvw, Complete new brake system, rotors, pads, calipers, wheel bearings, good rubber all roung, new injector pump, glow plugs, exciter. A good working unit. 

Any comments welcome.


----------



## ropensaddle (Jan 15, 2011)

I work out of an 89 ford f 800 with a hi ranger boom! You can find parts for them with some searching. They are good booms but you have critical inspection points to check find a good boom mechanic and check it out so you know what needs replaced. I fly mine it is not 100% but I have good knowledge of these booms the minors and majors so far only minors on mine. By that I mean the things wrong won't lead to a catastrophic event.


----------



## ducaticorse (Jan 15, 2011)

Vendetti said:


> My budget is about $8000. I've been looking on craigslist, ebay and drive bys for mounths trying to get the most truck for my money. I am looking at the GMC truck on Monday as well as two others. I'll have to e-mail the seller about the year of the boom.The seller is selling all his equipment because his knees gave out and he can no longer do the work. Ducati look at craigslist new haven conn. 1986 GMC high ranger 55' boom maybe parts are easyer to buy.
> 
> P.S. Let me know where those excellent dealers are in the New Egland area.


 
No dealers will be able to help you with a budget of 8 grand. I'd try my best to think about waitng a few more years and saving, or securing financing ffrom a family member. The wrost thing in the world is to blow all your money on a junk only to have it sit in your yard and rust because you can't afford to fix it. My advice is to hold off and save, or secure additional financing. You can find a decent unit for 14k IT'LL BE A CDL THOUGH.


----------



## Vendetti (Jan 15, 2011)

lawson's tree s said:


> 1980 asplundh boom would be a lr2 50 ft most of them have been cut up asplundh sold out to altec for liability reasons. i wouldn't truck my life on a 20 year boom or a 8,000 lift but thats just the way i am. sometimes its better not to rush into things sit back and save grt a truck that has been certified and take someone with you that knows about booms, turrets etc alot to check over on a bucket. a lr 3 would be a 55 ft boom they are still using them they are pretty soild..


 
So I need to find out if the boom on the 1980 GMC is a lr 3 55' and not a lr 2 50' boom . 
I plan on running this truck for one maybe two years and up grading to a newer more reliable truck.


----------



## ducaticorse (Jan 15, 2011)

Vendetti said:


> So I need to find out if the boom on the 1980 GMC is a lr 3 55' and not a lr 2 50' boom .


 
Would be slightly odd that an lr3 would be mounted to an 1980 chassis, but wierder things have happened.. If he doesn't know what it is, post a pic here, and we'll tell ya.


----------



## Vendetti (Jan 15, 2011)

View attachment 168490
View attachment 168491
[/ATTACH]


ducaticorse said:


> Would be slightly odd that an lr3 would be mounted to an 1980 chassis, but wierder things have happened.. If he doesn't know what it is, post a pic here, and we'll tell ya.


----------



## Vendetti (Jan 15, 2011)

View attachment 168492
This is the Skyworker. 50' boom


----------



## Vendetti (Jan 15, 2011)

View attachment 168494
View attachment 168495
!(1986 GMC High Ranger 55' boom for $5500.


----------



## ducaticorse (Jan 15, 2011)

Vendetti said:


> View attachment 168492
> This is the Skyworker. 50' boom


 
Ok, you can def cross the skyworker off the list. I know that specific truck. It's the most mismatched rig out there. I wouldn't fly a crash test dummy in that thing.


----------



## ducaticorse (Jan 15, 2011)

Vendetti said:


> View attachment 168494
> View attachment 168495
> !(1986 GMC High Ranger 55' boom for $5500.


 
High danger is not an overcenter boom. Do you know what that means? (Serious question)


----------



## ducaticorse (Jan 15, 2011)

Vendetti said:


> View attachment 168490
> View attachment 168491
> [/ATTACH]


 
I want to say no, its not a 3, but the turret isn't clear enough. Bad resolution + I'm viewing it from a blackberry so I can't tell for sure.


----------



## climberjones (Jan 16, 2011)

ducaticorse said:


> high danger is not an overcenter boom. Do you know what that means? (serious question)


 
tell us tell us serious question!


----------



## ducaticorse (Jan 16, 2011)

climberjones said:


> tell us tell us serious question!


 
I asked him if he knew because it makes a very big difference in regards to what you can reach with the boom. An "over center" boom will move any where you want it to. Flip it over, full latteral extension with both booms etc. A "non over center boom" will only articulate up down with the first boom, and top boom up down to limited degree to hit the spots not directly over the top of the truck where an "over center boom" will lay both booms over as long as they are for reach. I'm doing a piss poor job explaining this I think.. I need some pictures. LOL.....


----------



## Vendetti (Jan 16, 2011)

I know what a overcenter boom is but did not know the + or ~ between the two. I'll keep looking and try to take my time in my search. Great advise and thanks to all.


----------



## gorman (Jan 16, 2011)

My advice friend is being that your life is in the hands of a bucket truck, you might want to splurge a little bit more than 8k. I'm saving up for one myself and I wouldn't go less than 30k used. Do as I do and just climb em for a while. If you can't keep up, then you are probably making enough to get a note for a better bucket. I know guys that have had booms fail on them while working for other outfits. They got messed up and they're the lucky ones. 

Safety first.


----------



## ducaticorse (Jan 16, 2011)

gorman said:


> My advice friend is being that your life is in the hands of a bucket truck, you might want to splurge a little bit more than 8k. I'm saving up for one myself and I wouldn't go less than 30k used. Do as I do and just climb em for a while. If you can't keep up, then you are probably making enough to get a note for a better bucket. I know guys that have had booms fail on them while working for other outfits. They got messed up and they're the lucky ones.
> 
> Safety first.


 
I agree with the notion that you should spend more than 8 grand, but disagree with how much more you need to spend. All 30 grand will get you is a whitewashed version of the truck I bought for 14 grand. You can get into a solid certed x-asplundh forestry package for around 15-20. Cheaper than that if you go to auction. I worked mine HARD all season, and have yet to have an issue I or one of my employees didn't directly cause ourselves (running the pony motor dry and locking it up) thanks John!.

This is a piece of safety equipment too. You don't want to but a 30yo pos, just because its all you can afford. You're gonna get burned.....


----------



## rob b (Jan 16, 2011)

I spent two years looking at alot of junk my bucket is an ex city truck with all of the updates and inspections. Dont buy a bucket with anyting wrong with the boom. look at jjkane.com they sell all the old line clerance equipment and will have an auction in ny in the spring.


----------



## climberjones (Jan 16, 2011)

ducaticorse said:


> I asked him if he knew because it makes a very big difference in regards to what you can reach with the boom. An "over center" boom will move any where you want it to. Flip it over, full latteral extension with both booms etc. A "non over center boom" will only articulate up down with the first boom, and top boom up down to limited degree to hit the spots not directly over the top of the truck where an "over center boom" will lay both booms over as long as they are for reach. I'm doing a piss poor job explaining this I think.. I need some pictures. LOL.....


 
I have a versalift brand boom that the bottom boom folds out straight and the top boom does as well while the tensioning cables adjust my bucket accordingly im not sure but it sounds like your saying i have an over center boom correct?


----------



## ducaticorse (Jan 16, 2011)

climberjones said:


> I have a versalift brand boom that the bottom boom folds out straight and the top boom does as well while the tensioning cables adjust my bucket accordingly im not sure but it sounds like your saying i have an over center boom correct?


 
Can you straighten the boom flat out and circle it horizontally entirely around your truck? Can you take the boom full extension at 12 oclock (forward cab), and flip it back on itself remaining at full extention to 6 oclock (behind truck) and rotate the same way?

Do you know what model versa lift you have?


----------



## climberjones (Jan 16, 2011)

ducaticorse said:


> i asked him if he knew because it makes a very big difference in regards to what you can reach with the boom. An "over center" boom will move any where you want it to. Flip it over, full latteral extension with both booms etc. A "non over center boom" will only articulate up down with the first boom, and top boom up down to limited degree to hit the spots not directly over the top of the truck where an "over center boom" will lay both booms over as long as they are for reach. I'm doing a piss poor job explaining this i think.. I need some pictures. Lol.....


 
thanks


----------



## climberjones (Jan 16, 2011)

ducaticorse said:


> Can you straighten the boom flat out and circle it horizontally entirely around your truck? Can you take the boom full extension at 12 oclock (forward cab), and flip it back on itself remaining at full extention to 6 oclock (behind truck) and rotate the same way?
> 
> Do you know what model versa lift you have?


 
model shv 36 pi


----------



## Vendetti (Jan 16, 2011)

View attachment 168595
View attachment 168596


ducaticorse said:


> I asked him if he knew because it makes a very big difference in regards to what you can reach with the boom. An "over center" boom will move any where you want it to. Flip it over, full latteral extension with both booms etc. A "non over center boom" will only articulate up down with the first boom, and top boom up down to limited degree to hit the spots not directly over the top of the truck where an "over center boom" will lay both booms over as long as they are for reach. I'm doing a piss poor job explaining this I think.. I need some pictures. LOL.....


 
This is the truck with the boom cable problem. It's a newer truck and may be worth getting the boom fixed. The cab looks great there's a little rust in the dump. So I might be looking at $11,000 insted of $8000. I'll have to get some quotes.


----------



## ducaticorse (Jan 16, 2011)

climberjones said:


> I have a versalift brand boom that the bottom boom folds out straight and the top boom does as well while the tensioning cables adjust my bucket accordingly im not sure but it sounds like your saying i have an over center boom correct?


 
Ok, now THAT is an LR3. Find out exactly what's wrong with it, and let us know. Where is the truck located?


----------



## Vendetti (Jan 16, 2011)

Derry, NH

Ya

Go Pats!


----------



## ducaticorse (Jan 16, 2011)

Vendetti said:


> Darry, NH


 
Derry, NH


----------



## Vendetti (Jan 17, 2011)

*1980*

The seller for the 1980 GMC bucket truck said the boom has a LR 50 in the serial number. 
I'm going to pass on this one to. I found a thread on the LR 50 from 2003. Altec requires the lift to have been rebuilt at 15 years or they will not sell parts.


----------



## lxt (Jan 17, 2011)

OMG...............I tell ya, pretty soon we are gonna see the TCIA fatality page filled up!!

The big problem I see today is everyone wants a bucket thinking they will be more competitive, people who dont even know how to operate one or the terminology associated with a bucket!!

you will need to atleast triple that $8000.00 to get a piece of crap that will still need work......& you wanna get 2yrs outta an 8grand bucket.......most of us have stump grinders worth 8 grand!!! hell most of us have 8 grand in our saws!!!

the bad thing is these lowly places selling this garbage, they`re gonna get someone killed!!



LXT................


----------



## Vendetti (Jan 17, 2011)

The cable in the boom of the forestrey truck was not damaged it was cut. As you can see in the photo, about a foot of cable was cut out. I'm assuming it was done to remove it from serice. I also added the ID. plate. I hope this thread helps someone who has the same questions.

Thank you for all your help.


----------



## ducaticorse (Jan 17, 2011)

Vendetti said:


> The cable in the boom of the forestrey truck was not damaged it was cut. As you can see in the photo, about a foot of cable was cut out. I'm assuming it was done to remove it from serice. I also added the ID. plate. I hope this thread helps someone who has the same questions.
> 
> Thank you for all your help.


 
What photo?
PS when you want to look at some more trucks, hit me up. I've got a good guy in Westport MA with some inventory.


----------



## Vendetti (Jan 17, 2011)

1988 International with Asplaudh boomView attachment 168728
View attachment 168729


----------



## ducaticorse (Jan 17, 2011)

Vendetti said:


> 1988 International with Asplaudh boomView attachment 168728
> View attachment 168729


 
Yeah, F that.. How is the dude advertising it? I bet if you pressed him, he'd tell you what he got for a quote to fix it lol. He obviously looked into it.


----------



## Vendetti (Jan 17, 2011)

The truck is not advertised it is just road side with for sale on it. He bought it in auction and put it on the side of the road. It has the LR 50 boom. Even the guy at Rowley truck dealer said they were crap.


----------



## ducaticorse (Jan 17, 2011)

Vendetti said:


> The truck is not advertised it is just road side with for sale on it. He bought it in auction and put it on the side of the road. It has the LR 50 boom. Even the guy at Rowley truck dealer said they were crap.


 
Damn, looked like a 3, but again, you really couldn't see the turret. The dude in rowley needs to hit the tread mill....


----------

